# Which wireless internet connection to opt for?



## soumya (Feb 27, 2009)

I am currently using DataOne Home Plan UL 750 Plus in my home. Anyways, I need an additional internet connection on the go for my laptop, like when I am working away from home. So, which should I opt for? Tata Indicom's Plug 2 Surf, Reliance's Netconnect or BSNL's data card ( is it available in Kolkata)?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2009)

none. If you want additional connection get another BSNL line. WiMax/GSM based internet connections are pathetic. Totally pathetic. Stay away from them.


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 27, 2009)

TATA out of these 3 for low usage
Else BSNL if usage will be high.



desiibond said:


> none. If you want additional connection get another BSNL line. WiMax/GSM based internet connections are pathetic. Totally pathetic. Stay away from them.



He wants mobile internet.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 27, 2009)

If you wanna cheaper solution go for Airtel MO prepaid at Rs.14.99 daily. Otherwise go for BSNL datacard in postpaid which offers unlimited usage at Rs.199/-.


----------



## soumya (Feb 27, 2009)

Pratul_09 said:


> If you wanna cheaper solution go for Airtel MO prepaid at Rs.14.99 daily. Otherwise go for BSNL datacard in postpaid which offers unlimited usage at Rs.199/-.



What's the speed of the airtel and bsnl connection respectively?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 27, 2009)

If u have a class 12 GPRS device both will deliver a max speed of 236 kbps otherwise if class 8-10 then max at 144 kbps.
That is 15-18 KB/s at good times and 4-6 KB/s in worst scenario.


----------



## soumya (Feb 27, 2009)

Pratul_09 said:


> If u have a class 12 GPRS device both will deliver a max speed of 236 kbps otherwise if class 8-10 then max at 144 kbps.
> That is 15-18 KB/s at good times and 4-6 KB/s in worst scenario.



What's the best option if I don't want to use my mobile?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 27, 2009)

Purchase a datacard from BSNL or AirTel that will cost approx. Rs 3000/-. They are sim locked and will only work with their respective sim's. Otherwise go for Micromax 611U datacard that costs same but is operator independent.


----------



## soumya (Feb 27, 2009)

Pratul_09 said:


> Purchase a datacard from BSNL or AirTel that will cost approx. Rs 3000/-. They are sim locked and will only work with their respective sim's. Otherwise go for Micromax 611U datacard that costs same but is operator independent.



Which one should I prefer USB Modem or Data Card and why?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 27, 2009)

Datacard will only work in a PCMCIA slot of laptop. USB will work with any device having a USB slot. Speeds are same.

If u prefer to use it for laptop then go for PCMCIA which will be fully inserted inside laptop, but will not work with desktop as desktop does not have a datacard slot.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 27, 2009)

Bsnl Evdo?


----------



## Coool (Feb 27, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> He


 
She dude get it rite


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 27, 2009)

Coool said:


> She dude get it rite



Nope, its "HE"


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 27, 2009)

Get the BSNL EVDO details here www.bsnl.co.in/faq/faqans.php?paramCategory=EVDO. EVDO promises great speeds, but is not available in mumbai.


----------



## Coool (Feb 27, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> Nope, its "HE"



Really
User name suggests something else...
Anyway sorry.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 27, 2009)

Pratul_09 said:


> Get the BSNL EVDO details here www.bsnl.co.in/faq/faqans.php?paramCategory=EVDO. EVDO promises great speeds, but is not available in mumbai.



BSNL has copied most of those FAQs from my site: *bsnlevdoclub.com/bsnl-evdo-faqs/ 

Anyway.. am not against it, coz am not doing this for money  

And since there is no BSNL in mumbai... u can't get BSNL EVDO out there..


----------



## soumya (Feb 28, 2009)

How can bsnl provide unlimited access and that too at greater speeds than airtel/ tata indicom. I mean airtel is charging around 600 per month with 1 gb limit. Is evdo available in Kolkata? Where can I get it? And are the speeds good?

In this link, I am seeing that monthly charges for the unlimited connection is Rs. 200

*www.calcuttatelephones.com/new-template.html?pg=/cdma_datacard.shtml


----------



## iChaitanya (Feb 28, 2009)

The speeds vary a LOT but it depends upon the distance of your card from the nearest tower and many other such factors. But it's the best option as of now. So I'd suggest BSNL EVDO!


----------



## soumya (Feb 28, 2009)

iChaitanya said:


> The speeds vary a LOT but it depends upon the distance of your card from the nearest tower and many other such factors. But it's the best option as of now. So I'd suggest BSNL EVDO!



You mean to say that the speed depends upon the proximity of the nearest BSNL tower, and I guess it's the same case with airtel and tata indicom too?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 28, 2009)

BSNL has been allocated 3G spectrum by the government and has moved to this recently. This service depends heavily on environmental factors like distance of user from Base Station, atmosphere outside(raining, cloudy), signal strength, etc.

Private Players have still not been allocated the spectrum for 3G, whch was scheduled for auction in the end of january. But due to some differences within the government on price and bandwith it was not auctioned and will be most probably auctioned only after the elections are held and new government is formed.


----------



## iChaitanya (Feb 28, 2009)

soumya said:


> You mean to say that the speed depends upon the proximity of the nearest BSNL tower, and I guess it's the same case with airtel and tata indicom too?



I have no experience with Airtel and TATA Indicom but I've heard that this BSNL EVDO thing is not at all stable. I mean for browsing this is the best option as of now. All of my friends who use BSNL EVDO say that the speed varies a lot and the speed depends upon the time of the day and various factors. Airtel is GSM. So that Airtel data card is useless. It'll give at the max 150 Kbps which, according to me, is bullshit. TATA Indicom provides Photon service (similar to BSNL EVDO) but I guess there are no unlimited plans and area covered is very less. Also, compared to TATA Indicom Plug2Surf, BSNL EVDO is obviously much better.

Conclusion: If you're in desperate need of a wireless solution to access the internet then BSNL EVDO is your best option. Note that ping from BSNL EVDO to any server in this world is usually ~1000 ms but I guess that's normal considering that it's a wireless service.

And please, don't even think of Reliance. I hate Reliance - so does everyone.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree with iChaitanya that BSNL is best bet. Tata Indicom Photon is availabel only in Chennai and not in all over india. Airtel is the largest GSM service provider and will surely get the 3G licence whenever it is auctioned. Remember only the top 3 or 4 service providers(number of users) will be eligible to bid for the auction.

For casual use go for airtel. If u plan to use it heavily go for BSNL EVDO(Evolution Data Optimized) which is basically WiMax in other words


----------



## soumya (Feb 28, 2009)

With the launch of 3g in India, do you think it's wise for going with the evdo for now? I mean will bsnl introduce a new 3g wireless internet device with faster speeds?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 28, 2009)

WiMax and 3G are quite different. While WiMax is considered to be a 4G standard, it will work only in SDCA(short distance charging area) of approx 50 Km radius. So roaminig would be a problem. This is useful only when you want limited mobility. Whereas 3G may be a slower, but offers wide mobility options, eventhough mobility will affect your signal and speed.


----------



## r4gs (Mar 1, 2009)

I've used tata plug2surf and i very rarely get download speeds of over 3kbyte/s, there are times when it reaches 18 but that's only at around 1 in the morning. If you're going to be roaming all over india then try something like Airtel, reliance or tata, otherwise just go for one of those things like evdo if available.


----------



## soumya (Mar 6, 2009)

BSNL EVDO is not available in my area, I have to choose between airtel and tata indicom. Which one is better? And should I go for a data card or the usb modem? My laptop supports both and I don't need this wireless connection for my desktop.


----------



## iChaitanya (Mar 6, 2009)

Damn. Get the USB modem. If needed, you'll even be able to use it with a PC.

I suggest Airtel.


----------



## harry10 (Mar 6, 2009)

Is BSNL Evdo available in Delhi, NCR area?


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 7, 2009)

^^No BSNL, NO EVDO card in Delhi
Reliance mights start providing them soon.


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

I think reliance connect is a good one to choose


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 8, 2009)

soumya said:


> BSNL EVDO is not available in my area, I have to choose between airtel and tata indicom. Which one is better? And should I go for a data card or the usb modem? My laptop supports both and I don't need this wireless connection for my desktop.



Hi bro,

Just to let you know, it is...

I got my self one from local exchange  Here it is, I was using last night for Candlelight blogging as in the power outage 

*img99.imageshack.us/img99/3540/a123m.jpg

and here is the service package which is given to me 

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/5492/a12301.jpg

True, that, bohot papad belne pade isko lene keliye 

Thanks...


----------



## soumya (Mar 10, 2009)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> Just to let you know, it is...
> 
> ...



how did u get it? Is it any good?


----------

